# Skin Problems



## rabbit (Oct 6, 2006)

I have a question about acne. Beside acne making your face(and sometime body) unpleasent to look at what are the health problems (if any) that are invovle? I know acne isn't a good thing to have and nobody wants to have acne but is there any real damage to your health?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 6, 2006)

rabbit said:


> I have a question about acne. Beside acne making your face(and sometime body) unpleasent to look at what are the health problems (if any) that are invovle? I know acne isn't a good thing to have and nobody wants to have acne but is there any real damage to your health?



No, acne does not pose any health problems.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 6, 2006)

Most people have experienced acne in varying degrees.  Generally, there is very little health problems other than minor social issues perceived especially by teenagers, but can sometimes continue into adulthood.  It is something we all live through and learn to manage.

However, if the acne is really excessive beyond the norm, see a doctor.  There might be a hormonal/chemical imbalance.  They do have topical medication to help minimize the effects and other medication to adjust the chemical imbalance.

- Ceicei


----------



## rabbit (Oct 6, 2006)

I do Tae Kwon Do and we have communal mats at our studio. You know. The ones everyone uses during class. Is there any risk of getting athletes foot? How can i prevent this? I heard tea tree oil rubbed on the feet after practice helps prevent this. Also I have been using gloves that belong to others and I think I got a boil on my face from straph (correct me if i am wrong). Also I think I got some kind of rash(straph) on my elbow, Since this happen I've been washing my hands right after class after using those gloves . Is the anything to get rid of the elbow/face staph?


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 6, 2006)

Ummm....  Does your school wipe/wash down the mats and equipment every day or every other day?  That should be done.

Make sure any infections on your body (staph) are cleared up asap.  These can be contagious.  Clean contact points before and after practice.  Make sure the sore areas are always covered/taped properly until healed.  

Athlete's foot is also contagious, its fungus.  Air usually is one way to prevent it, but if you are in constant contact with athlete's foot, then I suggest getting your feet and shoes treated.  Also change to clean socks before you practice, and then another clean pair after you practice.  I know some TKDists do not like to practice in socks, but if you have athlete's foot now, don't expose yourself and others needlessly until recovered.

Many dojos/dojangs tend to keep their places reasonably clean.  If not, then it shouldn't be a place to train.  I do know of some "garage dojos" and the instructors also tend to be conscientious with keeping them clean.

If you have neither of these problems at this point, do not go overboard with paranoia about it.  Do take reasonable precautions in maintaining your personal hygiene.  Wash your dobok often.

- Ceicei


----------

